
How much does LeetCode judge a programmer’s worth? - seanmcdirmid
Just flubbed a technical screen by not getting the nuances in two otherwise easy LeetCode questions. I always thought of LeetCode questions as crap filters, but do they measure something else as well?
======
dylz
They measure how well you can memorise something that you will probably never
use in practice unless in some extremely specific field like database tree
building.

